# il est arrivé mon imac G5 17 pouces!



## christhy (3 Décembre 2005)

Comme tout le monde, avec beaucoup d'émotions, j'ai ouvert l'imac  et ai été conquise tout de suite! Ma connexion internet s'est faite directement, sans problème! 
Un vrai bonheur! 
Point négatif cepentdant : l'isight qui ne s'oriente pas indépendamment de l'écran. Donc moi qui suis petite, ce n'est pas top.

Petite question : l'isight ne fonctionne qu'avec ichat? On ne peut pas l'utiliser pour messenger par exemple?

Le démarrage est long je trouve, mais ensuite, c'est tout bon.

Christhy, la joie de retrouver un mac!


----------



## AuGie (3 Décembre 2005)

Pour messenger ca n'est pas possible malheureusement, il existe des solutions exotiques mais je ne suis pas sur qu'elle marche vraiment bien. 

Bravo pour ton achat et re-bienvenue sur Mac


----------



## Kilian2 (3 Décembre 2005)

Félicitatation


----------



## bugman (3 Décembre 2005)

Lut,

Félicitations !
J'ai déballé mon iMac hier également, Que du bonheur.
Pour la iSight, j'ai quelques petits problémes de compatibilité avec iMovie par exemple. Cela est certainement dû au fait qu'elle soit USB.
Sinon, ce Mac est 10 fois mieux que mon ancien iBook (confort d'utilisation).
Cette semaine je test FCP 4.5 dessus (si j'arrive a l'installer). A mon avis, je risque de sentir un sacré coup de boost.

@+,
Bug.


----------



## walterix (3 Décembre 2005)

mac me fait peur je suis perdu ......;


----------



## JPTK (3 Décembre 2005)

walterix a dit:
			
		

> mac me fait peur je suis perdu ......;




N'aie pas peur, explique-nous tout


----------



## JPTK (3 Décembre 2005)

christhy a dit:
			
		

> Petite question : l'isight ne fonctionne qu'avec ichat? On ne peut pas l'utiliser pour messenger par exemple?



La solution la plus efficace pour voir ses contact MSN semble être le logiciel MERCURY.
Quelle plaie quand même que la France soit le seul pays ou MSN est roi, décidément...  
MSN c'est microsoft et microsoft c'est des méchants, alors faut pas trop compter sur eux pour qu'il débride la version mac de MSN messenger.


----------



## christhy (3 Décembre 2005)

je n'aime pas non plus msn car microsoft !  En fait, je me demande à quoi sert une webcam intégrée si on ne peut l'utiliser que sur AOL ou .mac. Si on a ni l'un ni l'autre, quid? Installer une webcam "normale"??

Sinon, ça m'énerve par ce que je ne sais plus où je l'ai vu, mais dans une des lettres apple (électronique) (enfin je crois que c'est là que je l'ai vu ) ) il est question d'un programme qui fait la même chose mais en mieux que netmeeting. Je crois me souvenir que le programme allait aussi être compatible pc. Ca vous dit quelque chose?

A part ça, je suis toujours à la découverte de mon imac et de l'OsX  (venant du 9.2, ça change! )

j'aurais peut-être donc quelques autres questions 

Au fait, la mighty mouse, c'est génial. Je ne rencontre aucun problème et ne trouve pas que cela soit particulièremnet hypersensible. 

J'ai pu remarquer oh combien l'imac pouvait lire sans problème les cd de sauvegardes provenant du pc  de ma formation. Aucun problème! 

Au fait, un maciste pas loin de chez moi utilise sur son osX photoshop version qui marche sur os9. Il dit qu'il n'y a pas de problème. Mais faut-il pour cela installer os9 sur la machine?

Bon, j'arrête mon message ici, je trouverai sinon toujours quelque chose à vous faire partager (de mes découvertes) ou des questions


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (4 Décembre 2005)

Félicitations !


----------



## Sydney Bristow (4 Décembre 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> La solution la plus efficace pour voir ses contact MSN semble être le logiciel MERCURY.
> Quelle plaie quand même que la France soit le seul pays ou MSN est roi, décidément...
> MSN c'est microsoft et microsoft c'est des méchants, alors faut pas trop compter sur eux pour qu'il débride la version mac de MSN messenger.




bien d'accord,tout le monde est en MSN  
mais il existe une solution: pourquoi apple ne rend pas ichat compatible avec MSN ?
on utilise AIM avec ichat ,pourquoi ne le font ils pas avec MSN?
ce serait cool


----------



## bugman (4 Décembre 2005)

christhy a dit:
			
		

> Au fait, la mighty mouse, c'est génial. Je ne rencontre aucun problème et ne trouve pas que cela soit particulièremnet hypersensible.



Lut,

Je la trouve super aussi cette souris. J'ai changer les fonctions dessus. Maintenant un clique sur la bille affiche Exposé et un clique sur les boutons droite-gauche (moins faciles d'accés) affiche Dashboard. Pour la bille j'ai mis la petite reglette a fond dans les preferences et là aussi ca marche niquel. Seul probléme chez moi pour le moment c'est que j'ai la douloureuse impression que l'on ne peut pas soulever (pour replacer) la souris si l'on clique en même temps (c'est limite sur mon 17", j'imagine la galére sur un 30"). Apple aurait pu aussi penser à offrir un joli tapis de souris avec la bête car sur quelques surfaces assez lisse, c'est HolidayOnIce. Sinon, content .

@+,
Bug.


----------



## JPTK (4 Décembre 2005)

christhy a dit:
			
		

> je n'aime pas non plus msn car microsoft !  En fait, je me demande à quoi sert une webcam intégrée si on ne peut l'utiliser que sur AOL ou .mac. Si on a ni l'un ni l'autre, quid? Installer une webcam "normale"??
> 
> Sinon, ça m'énerve par ce que je ne sais plus où je l'ai vu, mais dans une des lettres apple (électronique) (enfin je crois que c'est là que je l'ai vu ) ) il est question d'un programme qui fait la même chose mais en mieux que netmeeting. Je crois me souvenir que le programme allait aussi être compatible pc. Ca vous dit quelque chose?
> 
> ...





C'est pas juste AOL, c'est aussi AIM que n'importe quel PC user peut installer. On peut aussi utiliser netmeeting, Ivisit (c'est peut-être celui-ci que tu cherches), je me souviens plus des autres, ce sont des programmes multiplateformes en effet.

Pas besoin d'installer OS9 mais "classic", il te faut en fait un dossier système 9 que tu places au 1er niveau du disc dur et ensuite classic se lancera quand tu voudras utiliser une application OS9, c'est en fait un émulateur.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (4 Décembre 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas juste AOL, c'est aussi AIM que n'importe quel PC user peut installer. On peut aussi utiliser netmeeting, Ivisit (c'est peut-être celui-ci que tu cherches), je me souviens plus des autres, ce sont des programmes multiplateformes en effet.
> 
> Pas besoin d'installer OS9 mais "classic", il te faut en fait un dossier système 9 que tu places au 1er niveau du disc dur et ensuite classic se lancera quand tu voudras utiliser une application OS9, c'est en fait un émulateur.




Classic ,C tout simplement OS9...qui demarrera sous OSX...un peu comme virtual PC,non?
de toute facon ,ton mac ne peut plus booter direct sur os9


----------



## christhy (6 Décembre 2005)

Ok, merci! Il faut Classic donc, qui s'achète au même titre que OS9?

Ah là là, sinon, j'adooooooore mon imac!  Je viens de mettre en réseau mon imac et le pc de mon mari. Ca roule comme sur des pommes!


----------



## christhy (6 Décembre 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas juste AOL, c'est aussi AIM que n'importe quel PC user peut installer. On peut aussi utiliser netmeeting, Ivisit (c'est peut-être celui-ci que tu cherches), je me souviens plus des autres, ce sont des programmes multiplateformes en effet.



Donc, on pourrait avec  cela utiliser l'isight intégré??

Merci encore! 

Christhy, heureuse...


----------



## laurent1 (6 Décembre 2005)

christhy a dit:
			
		

> Ok, merci! Il faut Classic donc, qui s'achète au même titre que OS9?
> 
> Ah là là, sinon, j'adooooooore mon imac!  Je viens de mettre en réseau mon imac et le pc de mon mari. Ca roule comme sur des pommes!



il est d'origine avec ton osx tiger!


----------



## yvos (6 Décembre 2005)

non, je crois pas


----------



## laurent1 (6 Décembre 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> non, je crois pas



ben non tu as raison c'est un vestige de panther car sur mon ipod j'ai un 10.4.3 et j'ai pas classic... on est bien tintin!!


----------



## christhy (8 Décembre 2005)

en effet, c'était annoncé que l'os9 n'allait plus être compris dans les nouvelles machines.

Sinon, pour les vidéoconférences ou Skype, peut-on utiliser n'importe quel casque avec micro? 
L'iSight  ne fonctionne que pour iChat en fait? Si on utilise un autre programme de chat ou vidéoconférence, il faut se fournir en une autre webcam?


----------



## lujean (8 Décembre 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas juste AOL, c'est aussi AIM que n'importe quel PC user peut installer. On peut aussi utiliser netmeeting, Ivisit (c'est peut-être celui-ci que tu cherches), je me souviens plus des autres, ce sont des programmes multiplateformes en effet.
> 
> Pas besoin d'installer OS9 mais "classic", il te faut en fait un dossier système 9 que tu places au 1er niveau du disc dur et ensuite classic se lancera quand tu voudras utiliser une application OS9, c'est en fait un émulateur.



PhotoShop 6.0 s'nstalle sur Os9 mais aussi sur OsX sans passer par classic


----------



## geoffrey (8 Décembre 2005)

Pour la isigth intégrée, elle s'utilise également PhotoBooth (logiciel inclu avec l'iMac)


----------



## bugman (8 Décembre 2005)

Lut,

En parlant d'iSigth (version interne), ce serait quand même sympa de pouvoir faire de petits films avec.
Je ne doute pas que dans quelques temps nous verrons fleurir quelques softs pour la petite camera.
A noter qu'elle peut etre utilisé directement avec Comic Life aussi.
D'autres softs ?

@+,
Bug.


----------



## dakar (8 Décembre 2005)

Kristhy :  regarde un peu ce qui est affiché sur l'AppleStore, dans les caractéristiques de Imac G5 : (je copie) :
 "Système d'exploitation  Mac OS X version 10.4 Tiger -    Logiciels  Front Row, iLife &#8217;05 (avec iTunes, iPhoto, iMovie HD, iDVD, GarageBand), Photo Booth, Mail, Dashboard, Spotlight, iChat, Safari, Sherlock, QuickTime, iSync, iCal, DVD Player, Carnet d'adresses, AppleWorks, iWork (version d'évaluation de 30 jours), ENVIRONNEMENT CLASSIC, Nanosaur 2, Marble Blast Gold, Microsoft Office 2004 pour Mac version Test Drive, XCode Developer Tools et Apple Hardware Test"
je lis bien :" environnement Classic"
donc, dans la version de Tiger fournie avec ton Imac G5,  tu  devrais bien avoir OS 9.2 !!! c'est Classic. Le nom a changé mais c'est la même chose.

c'est la seule raison qui me fait envie de l'acheter !!!!!!!!!!!! car moi, j'aime toujours autant me servir parfois de  OS 9.2.

si quelqu'un pouvait me confirmer  réellement que Tiger sur IMac G5,  n'a  PAS  Classic, cela m'aiderait bien !!
merci..:hein:


----------



## yvos (8 Décembre 2005)

dakar a dit:
			
		

> c'est la seule raison qui me fait envie de l'acheter !!!!!!!!!!!! car moi, j'aime toujours autant me servir parfois de  OS 9.2.
> 
> si quelqu'un pouvait me confirmer  réellement que Tiger sur IMac G5,  n'a  PAS  Classic, cela m'aiderait bien !!
> merci..:hein:



je confirme 

(sur imac G5 isight)


----------



## geoffrey (9 Décembre 2005)

Est ce que ce n'est pas un paquet à installer en plus (qui se trouve sur le CD ?)


----------



## christhy (9 Décembre 2005)

faudrait que j'essaie d'installer un programme os9. Car oui, selon apple store, il semble y être. Pourtant, une recherche sur ma machine n'a rien donné.


----------



## geoffrey (9 Décembre 2005)

Il faut l'installer en plus (classic se trouve sur le dvd d'install).


----------



## christhy (10 Décembre 2005)

ok, merci pour l'info!

Christhy


----------



## yvos (11 Décembre 2005)

exact, c'est sur le DVD n°2 d'install


----------



## rocroc7 (11 Décembre 2005)

Je viends de recevoir mon Imac G5 17'', livré en 48h entre la commande passée sur AppleStore (un dimanche soir) et la réception par UPS. Si ce n'est de service ça !!!
En tout cas, pour remplacer mon iMac G4 700 15'' d'il y a 3 ans, c'est fou ce qu'il va plus vite...
Je commencais à sentir mon G4 un peu faible à l'utilisation de Tiger, de FrontRow et même avec 768Mo. 
OK je me suis fais plaisir avec le G5, mais je ne pensais pas gagner autant en confort et en rapidité en changant.
En plus, la télécommande avec FrontRow, c'est vraiment pratique.
Il ne manque plus que une borne Airport Express pour faire passer le son sur ma chaine Hi-Fi. 
N'y a-y-il pas de possibilité d'envoyer aussi les image du Mac vers une télé (LCD plus grand) par Wi-Fi ??


----------



## geoffrey (14 Décembre 2005)

rocroc7 a dit:
			
		

> N'y a-y-il pas de possibilité d'envoyer aussi les image du Mac vers une télé (LCD plus grand) par Wi-Fi ??



Si t'as une Freebox, oui


----------

